# Eclipse & Apache Tomcat



## Generic1 (23. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

hätte eine Frage zu Eclipse in Verbindung mit Tomcat
wenn ich in Eclipse einen WebServer (tomcat) einbinde, kann ich mir bei Run As aussuchen -> "on Server Tomcat",

Mir ist jetzt nicht ganz klar, wie das Funktioniert, wenn ich alles per Hand machen, dann muss ich ja mein Projektverzeichnis in den webapps Ordner kopieren, wenn ich aber Run As in Eclipse ausführ, wir mein Projekt nicht in den webapps Ordner kopiert,

Wie macht das Eclipse oder Tomcat, das meine Web- Applikation trotzdem ausgeführt wird? 

Besten Dank,


----------



## byte (23. Mrz 2009)

Eclipse deployed die Anwendung in ein eigenes webapps Verzeichnis. Das liegt irgendwo im Eclipse Workspace und nicht im Tomcat Verzeichnis.

Das braucht Dich aber nicht zu interessieren. Benutz am besten die Server View in Eclipse. Dort kannst Du den Tomcat genau steuern.


----------



## Generic1 (24. Mrz 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:


> Server View in Eclipse.



den Tomcat- Server starte ich unter dem Reiter "Servers" und wie oben schon erwähnt lass ich das Projekt dann über "Run on Server" starten (das ist, vermute ich mal start, die Server View)

Wenn ich "Run on Server" klicke, wir Tomcat heruntergefahren und neu gestartet nehem ich mal an, dass muss man ja "händisch" auch machen, wenn man etwas zum Projekt hinzufügt!?
kann man das irgendwie vermeiden sodass schneller deployed wird?

Besten Dank,


----------



## byte (24. Mrz 2009)

Run on Server musst Du nicht machen, wenn Du den Server schon gestartet hast. Es gibt eine Funktion, dass er automatisch redeployed, wenn Du die Sourcen änderst. Das funktioniert aber irgendwie nur manchmal, daher benutze ich das nicht. Ich drücke einfach nach den Änderungen nochmal auf den grünen Knopf und gut is. 

Wenn Du eine Webanwendung programmierst, kannst Du den Browser einfach offen lassen und die gewünschte Seite über localhost:8080 erreichen.


----------

